# Verkaufe AMD MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G 4 GB



## MichaelG (9. Dezember 2017)

Grafikkarte mit 4 GB Grafikspeicher, für PCI-E-Slot, mit TWIN-FROZR-Technologie. Incl. originaler Treiber-CD. 

https://de.msi.com/Graphics-card/R9-290-GAMING-4G.html

Die *Originalverpackung der Karte ist nicht mehr vorhanden*. Die Grafikkarte wird im Karton meiner aktuell verbauten Grafikkarte MSI GTX 1070 geliefert (ist von den Maßen her identisch). Die Grafikkarte war bis zuletzt funktionstüchtig und dürfte auch weiter problemlos ihren Dienst versehen. Die Karte wurde nie übertaktet und hatte keinerlei Probleme. Die Karte wurde seit ca. Mitte/Ende 2014 bis September 2016 in meinem alten PC-System genutzt, anschließend ausgebaut und seitdem fachgerecht in der Verpackung der neuen Karte gelagert (in Antistatiktüte etc. pp). Eine Übertaktung der Karte ist nie erfolgt. Die Hardware stammt aus einem Nichtraucherhaushalt.

Hatte einfach nicht mehr an die Hardware gedacht und nun die Kartons gefunden. Meine Preisvorstellung für die Grafikkarte wäre EUR 150 incl. Versand. Preis ist VHB.

Bitte vorher fragen falls notwendig. Ich werde alles ehrlich beantworten.


----------

